

Easily upload eCommerce images - ananddass
http://www.fabrizio-branca.de/uploading-product-images-to-magento-using-aoe-filepicker.html

======
liyanchang
Super cool. It's good to see better uploaders around the web. Such a silly
problem, but still not solved.

